# Key input from NSTextField



## Samurai (Feb 22, 2003)

I have an app mostly done except for one thing.  I cannot figure out how to tell if I get an CR from a NSTextField.  I can setup notifiation if editing ends, but I need a CR only and not a tab out of a field.

I really need to know how I can get every key even from a NSTextField into my application.


Thanks.


----------



## Banana (Feb 23, 2003)

Override the keydown: method of NSResponder, which NSTextField inherits from. Or, in Interface Builder, set it to send action "Only on Enter" rather than "On end editing" - this is likely to be simpler for what you want.


----------



## Samurai (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Overriding keydown is exactly that I wanted to do a tried.  I can succesfully do this with a view but not a NSTextField.  In fact I have not had any luck subclassing NSTextField at all.   In inteface builder I subclass NSTextField to MyTextField, assign my text field to this custom class and create the class files in project builder.  No matter what I do I get runtime errors such as "ObjCJava WARNING:
jobjc_jvm_newObject(): constructor with signature (Ljava/io/InputStreamV on class java/io/ObjectInputStream failed (should morph the java exception)..."  Funny, I can create other custom subclasses  fine just not NSTextField. 

As for your suggestion to go into IB and send "Only on Enter", this sounds good but how do I do this?  In days of reading up on this I never saw any reference to doing this or even the term "Only on Enter".  I looked again today and can't figure out how to do this.  Can you point me in the right direction ?


----------

